# Bella's First Camping Trip (3.5 months old)



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She is so cute and I bet she had fun!.She looks it!.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

That is one HAPPY pup!!!! Just love it when they start investigating what life has to offer!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

What a face!! I like the one with the stick


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She's beautiful. I love her markings. Is she the pup that was from a Golden breeding that produced the marked puppy? I remember a Thread about this topic. Have you entered her in the Calender Contest? You have a couple worthy pics there.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Now that looks like a fun trip. Young Bella sure is a sweet looking pup and Ill bet she had lots o fun!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the chewing photo too. What a great life for a lucky pup. She is so adorable that I would like to steal her!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

She is so adorable! I love her markings and her expressions are priceless. Looks like she really enjoyed her first camping trip.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Bella! What a Great Life You have there...treat U R Folks really good, K? And they will take u on more cool trips!! WooHoo!

What a Beauty! I love her markings...document them and watch them change, if they do...I would like to watch too! Or Tailer just turned 3 last Friday & I have tons of Pic's, but never enough! Keep the Camera in your pocket!


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Your pup is cute as could be. The picture from a low point of view of the canoe and Bella is a framer!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

She is gorgeous!!! Great pictures! I love her markings.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

she's probably having a blast on this trip! i too love her markings - love the little "mittens" she's got on.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I love her spots.Great fotos.I am glad you had fun.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Those are beautiful calendar worthy photos. Glad to see Bella again...


----------



## Sunfish (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes, she is the pup that was from golden breedings which produced a "marked" pup. I didn't realize there was a calendar, I will look into it!! 
Thanks!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Love your pics and esp. that sweet pup!:smooch:
My fav pic is the profile -tucked lip one....was that pre-"Roo Roo"?, lol!


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

She looks like she had so much fun!!! Oh and I love her color


----------



## Charlie_2212 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Bella's uncle.*

I actually have Bella's uncle who is the littermate of Molson with all the white. Bella's father  

She is so gorgeous! I loved the white markings on Molson and he produced beautiful pups. 

Saturn has only produced pups with small white markings on toes. I'm waiting for the large amount of white!

I would love to have your email and exchange more pictures!

my email is [email protected]



Mel


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey, cool! Got the pedigree for your boy? You could post it on www.k9data.com


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

She is beautiful! I love her white paws! What a cutie! I'm sure she had lots of fun!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

WHAT A CUTE PUPPY! She is adorable!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Love the pictures....but the last one really shows how much fun she really had. Did she get a bath when you got her home?


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I am in love.:--heart::--crazy_love:


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks like a great outting! Bella sure is a looker!


----------



## mcgorman (Apr 8, 2009)

Beautiful pictures... where did you go camping? It looks beautiful there as well.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

smart gal (and owner) learning about a canoe when a babe!!


----------



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

she is sooo cute


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Happy Camper.


----------



## Fancy Pants (Feb 2, 2009)

What a cutie! She looks like she's having a great time. 

My boyhood dog Rusty, had a white spot on top of his head just like her. If that's any indication that means she's going to be a very special dog


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

I like the last pic! Bella is surely enjoying the first camping experience


----------



## Sunfish (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the wonderful compliments everyone! We were camping at Algonquin Park, Ontario at one of the interior canoe campsites on Ragged Lake (just south of highway 60 that runs through the park). She has turned into a wonderful canoe dog now. She hasn't lept in since our first outing and patiently waits to be told when to get in and out of the canoe. She also gets really sad when we pack up the "den" (tent) when its time to go home. She now also has her own "doggie backpack" and carries her own kibble, toy and blanket on portages, hiking trips etc. I never knew having a dog could be so much fun!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Sunfish said:


> Thanks for the wonderful compliments everyone! We were camping at Algonquin Park, Ontario at one of the interior canoe campsites on Ragged Lake (just south of highway 60 that runs through the park). She has turned into a wonderful canoe dog now. She hasn't lept in since our first outing and patiently waits to be told when to get in and out of the canoe. She also gets really sad when we pack up the "den" (tent) when its time to go home. She now also has her own "doggie backpack" and carries her own kibble, toy and blanket on portages, hiking trips etc. I never knew having a dog could be so much fun!!


 
Those were great pictures! Whereabouts in Ontario do you live? We would love to meet you and your pup at the Ontario Meet on December 6th, there's a thread in the Events section!


----------



## Sunfish (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi esJay!!

I am in Peterborough. I would love to go to the event on December 6th- but I get back from Yellowknife til that weekend and after spending so much time away from home and Bella, I am going to need some stay at home downtime . Hopefully I can attend a different event in the future.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

What great pics. Love the last and the one with the stick she is chewing. LOVE LOVE LOVE her socks and marks on her face, she is beautiful.


----------

